# Venting a smoker in a shed



## doogle

smoker 1.JPG



__ doogle
__ Jul 17, 2017


















smoker 2.JPG



__ doogle
__ Jul 17, 2017






I'm finishing up my Smoke Shak and I'm undecided on how to vent the chimney. My two options are going straight up through the roof (green arrows) or running it along the ceiling out the front (red arrows). [see pictures] If I go through the roof, how far above the roof does it need to extend?

Anyone have experience or knowledge to share?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## uzikaduzi

can't help you with specifics, but you want to avoid making it too long because it will take more to get a draft... i would go out the back and up above the highest point... even though you didn't mention that as an option because you can avoid cutting a hold and needing flashing and such... i would run it forward as a final option just because it seems like the longest run.. with wood stoves you likely want 2 feet above the highest point, but i'm not sure i'd get too bend out of shape being shy of that.


----------



## doogle

Yeah, had thought about going out the back. I may settle for the roof option. Glad you mentioned the 2 feet. I was guessing that number, but wasn't sure.


----------



## chopsaw

I cant remember the exact number for a roof  vent , but I want to say 18 " . You are trying to avoid a down draft coming over the high part of the roof . I'm not sure at what point the length of the vent affects the operation of the smoker itself . I think I would try going out the back wall with a larger diameter pipe . The larger pipe causes a lower pressure route for the smoke to seek , and keeps the original length of the factory stack .  Maybe .  Just thinkin  ,,,but some facts behind the thoughts  as well ..

Chop


----------



## stickyfingers

I would vent it out the back wall before the roof.


----------



## doogle

Getting close to done. I ended up going straight out the back and it's working great!













IMG_3796.JPG



__ doogle
__ Sep 2, 2017


















IMG_3797.jpg



__ doogle
__ Sep 2, 2017


----------



## pit 4 brains

uzikaduzi said:


> can't help you with specifics, but you want to avoid making it too long because it will take more to get a draft... i would go out the back and up above the highest point... even though you didn't mention that as an option because you can avoid cutting a hold and needing flashing and such... i would run it forward as a final option just because it seems like the longest run.. with wood stoves you likely want 2 feet above the highest point, but i'm not sure i'd get too bend out of shape being shy of that.


I think you're on the right track. I would suggest an air gap around the smoker's stack, i.e. if the stack is 3", then it should go into a 4" duct. This will prevent the ducting from extending the length of the stack. Now I'm not sure if that is critical for a pellet smoker, but it would be for a normally aspirated wood burner. That sure will be nice to not only keep your smoker in tip-top shape but to be able to cook in the most inclement weather too.


----------



## cleaver

I have a YS640 also and was looking around for the exact same set up for this winter.  How do you like your shed?  If you could post more picture when you get a chance, that would be great.  Does your exhaust have a fan?  Thanks.  Lookin' good!


----------



## doogle

I've completed it this summer and I'm really liking it, especially in poor weather! . With my current venting situation, the smoke that comes from around the lid does linger a bit, but most goes through the chimney and vent. Right now my vent is passive, but I used 6" pipe and down the road I may add an inline fan down the road.


----------



## towtruck

I'm liking that set up!


----------



## cleaver

Thank you. That looks great. Exactly what I was envisioning. I'm glad someone else had this idea as well... Everyone I brought this ideas up to thought it was overkill. I think it's a perfect way to protect your grill investment and have a winterized place to cook. Thanks again. Cheers


----------



## texomakid

Wow that looks nice. Good job. I'm lucky that my Yoder 640 is setting inside a screened in patio so I just let the wind do what it does. Hope it works well for you. It appears you've done your research.


----------



## erikjacobson87

This is pretty awesome! Being in Wisconsin, something like this would sure improve my winter cooking!


----------



## doogle

cleaver said:


> Thank you. That looks great. Exactly what I was envisioning. I'm glad someone else had this idea as well... Everyone I brought this ideas up to thought it was overkill. I think it's a perfect way to protect your grill investment and have a winterized place to cook. Thanks again. Cheers



I can see the overkill comments...sound a bit like my wife. It's just so nice to have everything together and protected. Makes it a lot more comfortable to use, so I use it more!!


----------



## greasemonkey32

doogle said:


> I can see the overkill comments...sound a bit like my wife. It's just so nice to have everything together and protected. Makes it a lot more comfortable to use, so I use it more!!



WOW. That is a great looking smoke shak. Would you be able to tell me what the dimensions are on it?  Very interesting in building one now.. Thanks


----------



## doogle

greasemonkey32 said:


> WOW. That is a great looking smoke shak. Would you be able to tell me what the dimensions are on it?  Very interesting in building one now.. Thanks



The base is 8' x 8'. The height is about 7.5' in the front and 6.5' in the back.


----------



## LanceR

That's looking good doogie.  It won't matter to you now but for the sake of others searching for info and finding this thread I'll chime in on chimney height.  As a longtime builder in upstate NY the rule for most of the building inspectors/local codes I worked with was the "2 foot, 10 foot" rule.  The chimney had to be 2 feet higher than any structure within 10' of the top of the flue.

Several years ago NY went off the deep end with statewide height requirements for freestanding wood fired boilers (AKA water stoves) but that wouldn't affect something like your installation.

Now what's for dinner?


----------



## ab canuck

Good looking smoke shack, I like that, We are toying with an outdoor kitchen  through the walkout basement, Gives me some ideas.


----------



## RPCHASER

I am building out a 10x16 shed now and this has given me some good ideas for the smoker. I will post some pics soon. Everyone keeps telling me mine is way past over kill. Pit Boss Austin XL, 36" Blackstone Griddle, Sink, Full size frig, Ice-O-Matic Ice Machine, AC/heat pump Mini Split.


----------



## Fueling Around

Better go big the first time.


----------



## forktender

chopsaw said:


> I cant remember the exact number for a roof  vent , but I want to say 18 " . You are trying to avoid a down draft coming over the high part of the roof . I'm not sure at what point the length of the vent affects the operation of the smoker itself . I think I would try going out the back wall with a larger diameter pipe . The larger pipe causes a lower pressure route for the smoke to seek , and keeps the original length of the factory stack .  Maybe .  Just thinkin  ,,,but some facts behind the thoughts  as well ..
> 
> Chop


It is a pellet grill which is forced air so a lot of those "facts" don't mean squat in this situation. 
I'd hard pipe it through the wall and see how it goes if you're trying to keep smoke out of the shed.
If it doesn't work you could always go back to the gapped airspace that you have now.
Sweet looking set up.


----------



## chopsaw

forktender said:


> It is a pellet grill which is forced air so a lot of those "facts" don't mean squat in this situation.


It's about ambient air pressure coming off the roof . Down draft from the ridge , gable or eves being greater than the exhaust pressure coming from the smoker itself . I don't care if it's forced air or not  . 
My comments to the OP were correct in 2017 , and correct today .


----------

